# oh my god, oh my god, oh my god (UPDATE!)



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow. So I've liked this boy for a while now. There's just something different about him, he makes me feel like I'm okay, like I'm safe. I've always had a sort of attraction towards him, but never ever showed it because he was either in a relationship or recovering from a traumatizing relationship. 

For the past few months, I've been opening up to him more and more. It's something about him, it just puts me at ease. I've even gone over to his house twice. So when I ask him out in a rare moment of boldness, he says no.

Now, Ally is crushed here. I thought we were sorta perfect for each other, two sweet screwed up people who really like each other. But it's hard to pursue a relationship without requited affection, so I give up and try to move (romantically) on. Still great friends with him and all.

So, I start talking to him, he says that he wants to talk about something with me. Turns out he really likes me, but he's really nervous, because I'll be leaving for out-of-state college in August. I try to tell him that we should take the risk, that I'll come back often to visit, that I won't just disappear. And he says that he has to think about it overnight.

I'm just sort of exhilarated that someone actually likes me. And it's not just someone, it's him. He's so sweet to me, he's so clever, he's just so amazing. Even the prospect of it gives me butterflies.

I just wanted to tell ya'll what's been going on with me, and maybe ask for some advice on how to deal with this. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

*re: oh my god, oh my god, oh my god*

I don't really have any advice to offer. Just wanted to say that is a very nice and uplifting post. It's great for you whatever happens. I am very happy for you. 

Keep us posted.

Lisa


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*re: oh my god, oh my god, oh my god*

That made me happy. Is it ok if I live steal a bit of your happiness?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't have advice, either, BezoomNY - it will work out if you let it!
It gets three boogies, though - :boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

*re: oh my god, oh my god, oh my god*

We're gonna go for this whole relationship business. We're gonna hang out on Friday by ourselves to see if we've got any chemistry and probably watch a movie or something. I think it'll go great, because the last time we hung out at his house, he had one other friend over who just sat on the other side of the room playing Dynasty Warriors while we talked and played Mario games.

:boogie :boogie :boogie

I give myself three boogies! Yay!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*re: oh my god, oh my god, oh my god*

Aw, you gave me hope. Sweet story. Keep us updated!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yay! sounds great, keep us posted


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

*re: oh my god, oh my god, oh my god*

Aw, that's wonderful. Please keep us updated.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Haha cool! I was reading my old thread on here that I wrote when I was in my first relationship a while ago, even showed my ex. Your post reminds me of how happy I was. Its the most amazing thing. Good luck!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

*re: oh my god, oh my god, oh my god*

omg, update!

He's my boyfriend now.

We watched a movie (actually cuddled and kissed and things of that nature - omg it was my first kiss ever!). We were talking and he asked if I'd ever had a boyfriend before. I said that I hadn't. He said "Well, you have one now."

:boogie


----------



## Ames105 (Nov 6, 2005)

awww.... yay for you!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

woot


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uh, I already gave you three boogies....they're under warranty! :lol


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Ah that's GREAT girly. Hope you enjoy every moment of it.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

:boogie 

very happy for you!


----------

